# بـــــرامج رســـــــــــــم الـــدوائر الإلـــــــــــكترونية



## mohammed_s (26 يونيو 2006)

*EAGLE*
Nice, easy to use CAD/CAM software for PCB schematic and routing.* We accept .BRD files for prototyping.* You can donwload free evaluation version. 

*PROTEL*
CAD/CAM software for schematic and routing. You can download 30 days free trial. Protel offers free old-DOS based software called EasyTrax. 

*CADSTAR*
CAD/CAM software for schematic and routing. No demo/evaluation. 

*ORCAD*
CAD/CAM software. No demo/evaluation version. 

*CIRCUIT MAKER*
CAD/CAM software for schematic and routing. You can download limited demo version. 

*P-CAD 2000*
PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download FREE trial version. 

*PCB ELEGANCE*
Nice looking CAD/CAM software for schematic and routing. You can download limited demo version. 

*EDWIN*
CAD/CAM software for schematic and routing. You can download limited demo version. 

*VISUALPC*
You can download limited demo version. 

*BPECS32*
Very limited PCB CAD software. You can download limited demo version. 

*AUTOENGINEER*
PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download limited demo version. We never used to run it as some messages in German language appear. 

*EXPERT PCB*
PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download limited demo version. 

*CIRCAD*
PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download limited demo version. 

*LAYOUT*
PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download free version. 

*CIRCUIT LAYOUT*
PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download limited demo version. 

*MCCAD*
PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download limited demo version. 

*DREAM CAD*
Japanese PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download limited demo version. 

*E-CAD*
Supermax CAD/CAM software, runs on NT. You can download limited demo version. 

*POWERPCB*
CAD/CAM software. No demo/evaluation version. 

*PCB ASSISTANT*
Low cost PCB CAD software. You can download limited demo version. 

*PCB DESIGNER*
Low cost PCB CAD software. You can download limited demo version. 

*QCAD*
PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download limited demo version. 

*QUICK ROUTE*
PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download limited demo version. 

*TARGET 3001*
PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download limited demo version. 

*WIN CIRCUIT 98*
PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download limited demo version. 

*BOARD EDITOR*
Low cost PCB CAD software. You can download free demo version. 

*PCB*
Free unix PCB editor. 

*VUTRAX*
PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download limited demo version. 

*CIRCUIT CREATOR*
PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download free demo version. 

*PADSPCB*
PADS PCB CAD/CAM software. You can download free limited demo version on this ftp server. 

*DESIGN WORKS*
PCB schematic capture and simulation software. You can download free evaluation version. 

*OSMOND PPC*
FREE MAC PCB CAD/CAM software. 

*LAY01*
PCB CAD/CAM software with limited demo version (200 pins) for free download. 

*SCORE*
Free schematic capture software (Alfa version). 

*TCI3*
Free PCB routing and schematic capture software. 

*GElectronic*
Low cost PCB routing and schematic capture software. 


Gerber viewer and editor


----------



## محمد عيسى (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اشكرك اخي العزيز علي هذه البرامج المفيده
ارجو منك طب انا عندي برنامج pc express 
ولكني اجد صعوبه في التعامل معه ارجو منك اذا امكن ان طعطيني اساسيات التعامل معه والف شكر


----------



## mohammed_s (27 يونيو 2006)

ممكن يا اخي توضح لي فائدة البرنامج اهو لمشاهدة التلفزيون والقنوات عبر الكمبيوتر ام انه لشئ اخر على كل حال:
هذه وصلة لموضوع ربما يثير اهتمامك او تجد فيه طلبك وان كان غير ذلك فراسلني عبر الايميل :
skipman2mile*********** 
او من هذا المنتدى 
وهاهي الوصلة http://www.sh3bwah.com/modules.php?name=Top_Downloads


----------



## محمد عيسى (27 يونيو 2006)

*الله اكبر*

اخي العزيز هذا البرنامج يستخدم في تصميم الدوائر المطبوعه 
وان كنت لا تعرف هذا البرنامج فارجو ان تدلني الي احد البرامج التي يسهل التعامل معها
وشكرا لهتمامك


----------



## وليد1314 (28 يونيو 2006)

أخى محمد 
أحيك على هذه المعلومات القيمه مع رجائى بالتعريف بكل برنامج على حده والفروق بينها ومميزاتها ولو بثلاثة أسطر.
مع تحياتى لك بدوام الرقى
أعزك الله


----------



## amrassi (28 يونيو 2006)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mohammed_s (29 يونيو 2006)

اخواني 
لكم جزيل الشكر على زيارتكم الموضوع ...
ولكن في الحقيقة لايمكن شرح اي برنامج من هذه البرامج باقل من صفحتان او اكثر ولكن هذه المواقع بابسط شرح لها هـــــــــــي :-مشتركة جميعها في انها تصميم دوائر مطبوعة 
ولكن انا خبرتي ليست قوية في هذة البرامج انما استطيع افادة في البرامج الالكترونية الاخرى مثل 
الدوائر الالكترونية لمعظم واغلب الاجهزة والمخططات وكتب الصيانة الخاصة بها 
ولاي طلب أأمرني 
ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## esloooo (1 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر ا ا ا


----------



## esloooo (1 يوليو 2006)

شكرا بس يريت


----------



## esloooo (1 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر بس يريت النسخه الكامله والصليه والمجانيه من برنامجOrCAD 10.5


----------



## esloooo (1 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر بس يريت النسخه الكامله والصليه والمجانيه من برنامجOrCAD 10.5


----------



## mohammed_s (3 يوليو 2006)

اسف اخي eslooooماعندي اي فكرة على البرنامج المطلوب


----------



## وليد1314 (3 يوليو 2006)

يأأخى محمد
هل تريد مشاركتى فى عمل مخطط لترجمة وشرح هذه البرامج لتعريف أصدقائنا فى الموقع
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م. ناصر آل زيدان (3 يوليو 2006)

للحصول على نسخة من برنامج OrCad Family Release 10.5 or later Lite Edition يمكن الذهاب الى موقع الشركة المصنعة www.cadence.com 

thx


----------



## mahirtelcom (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير
بكن بتكون حركة لطيفة منكم اذا شرحتو شوي عن كل برمنامج مع ذكر المواصفات


----------



## mahirtelcom (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير
بكن بتكون حركة لطيفة منكم اذا شرحتو شوي عن كل برمنامج مع ذكر المواصفات


----------



## وليد عبد القادر (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## افاس (28 يوليو 2006)

hy hy hy merci82"]merci[]mercimerci mercimerci hy hynyu hy hy hy hy hy hy


----------



## دموع الشوق (30 يوليو 2006)

ممكن وصلة تحميل البرنامج باني الدارات


----------



## احمداسماعيل1977 (5 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng/osama (13 أبريل 2008)

*جزاك الله الخير*

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم على مجموعه البرامج الرائعه ونرجو منكم الزياده وفقك الله ووفق جنيع مشتركى الموقع والمنتدى :12:


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (17 أبريل 2008)

برامج جميلة ومفيدة ... مشكور


----------



## صبرى جمعه (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## طارق الشـريف (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ...
بس ياليت لو كان مع كل برنامج صورة وشرح خفيف


----------



## aleemzaid (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aleemzaid (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اشكرك اخي العزيز علي هذه البرامج المفيده
وعندى استفسار بسيط 
اى البرامج ممكن عمل رسومات لشبكه فيبر خارجيه تربط مواقع gsm
ولكم تحياتى


----------



## كوربيكاغون (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ادور (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر لكم


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فكرى XXX (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك وادخلك فسيح جناته وكل عام وانت بألف ومليون خير*​


----------



## haci farid (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الســـلام عليـــكم بارك الله فيك يا غالي على الموضوعفي انتظـــار تميزك واصل نشاطك ولا تحرمنا من جديـــدك===وفقك الله


----------



## haci farid (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الســـلام عليـــكم بارك الله فيك يا غالي على الموضوعفي انتظـــار تميزك واصل نشاطك ولا تحرمنا منجديـــدك===وفقك الله


----------



## وليد العمري (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر لك محمد


----------



## hossamshaker (27 يونيو 2009)

فى البدايه اشكرك جدا على المجهود الرائع
واتمنى ان اجد عندك شرح استخدام برنامج circad
وشكرا


----------



## Eng.\Mado (30 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل الذى وضع روابط هذه البرامج يشكر.............

و لكن.....

يرجى وضع نبذه عن عمل كل برنامج. وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## sh6662002 (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكورر مشكوور على مجهودك


----------



## روحي سما (20 نوفمبر 2009)

حقيقي عمل تشكر عليه 
شكرررررررررررررررررررااا


----------



## ادور (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## روحي سما (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء شكراااااااا


----------



## ثامر البصري (8 أغسطس 2022)

السلام عليكم كيف استطيع ان احول البورد pcb الى gerber file


----------



## a.maher (الأربعاء في 20:28)

Verifpro.net - paypal, ebay, stripe, banks, crypto, docs and more! 
Follow channel https://t.me/Verifpro_accounts to get more info


----------

